# what cpu cooler to pick and what frequency needed to not bottleneck gpu



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

so i know im overclocking this new build im making here in early Dec so i dont bottleneck the GPU my specs are going to be as followed (subject to slight change but nothing major)

case-antec 1200
psu-antec750w modular
mobo-ASUS Crosshair IV Formula or ASUS M4A89TD PRO
ram-corsair 1600mhz ddr3 2x4gb or i might bump it up to 1866mhz 
cpu-most likely going with phenomII x2 560 unlocked to tri or quad core or standard tri/quad equiv
HDD-2x wd caviar black 1tb in raid 0 and 1x wd caviar green 2tb for backup
optical-asus 20$ basic dvd drive (its a dvd drive all that maters to me is that it works)
video card- AMD Radion 6970 (when its released)

what i need to know is what cooler to pick and what frequency i need to hit so i dont bottleneck the gpu with the cpu i would like the cooler to be quiet (ish) at least not really heard over gpu fan and antec 1200 case fans on med speed and has to look desently good and be reasonably priced for what it does i am willing to do led mods (unless the leds are in the center motor part of the fan like the zalman cnps9700/9900) but it would be nice to have lighting be blue to go with my light theme and also what frequency to keep up with gpu *i found that with the msi radion 5870 lightning edition (basicly a 5870 with better and more mosfets and other lil hardware things to make it better than stock 5870 by a small amount overclocked to 900mhz with custom cooler) requires a 3.6ghz cpu clock to not bottleneck it at all so for the 6970 (not overclocked) what frequency should i shoot for on the oc im also prety flexable on what cpu to get so if the PII x2 560 unlocked to a tri/quad (most likely tri cuz no need for more than 3 to game) wont work as well as other alternatives let me know and ill think about it

thanks for the time and help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please do not make duplicate posts!
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15...to-not-bottleneck-gpu-525979.html#post2967015


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry wasnt sure what to put it under overclocking or cpu so i put it under bouth wont happen again


----------

